# March MBTA Class



## Clorox223

I'm going to be in the March MBTA class. Anyone have any info on what to expect?


----------



## Clorox223

Hopefully no lay-offs for me. But as for the running...I've been on my treadmill everyday. Thanx.


----------



## lofu

Clorox223 said:


> I'm going to be in the March MBTA class. Anyone have any info on what to expect?


24 of the most miserable weeks of your life... In all seriousness it will be a challenge but the payoff will be worth it. One day at a time.


----------



## GeepNutt

Clorox223 said:


> Hopefully no lay-offs for me. But as for the running...I've been on my treadmill everyday. Thanx.


Get off the treadmill & get outside. Huge difference. :wow:


----------



## Guest

GeepNutt said:


> Get off the treadmill & get outside. Huge difference. :wow:


No joke. Take this advice seriously..............


----------



## daxxkid

Clorox223 said:


> I'm going to be in the March MBTA class. Anyone have any info on what to expect?


Expect hell, and more hell, and I would say when you're in stop posting here untill you're done with the academy.
Oh and yeah run on the street, sprint, do lots of pushups and listen in class. 
Let's see what else, if you don't shave your head now, you may want to do it a bit before, so your head will get use to it.
And make sure on day one when you are asked questions to say "yeah" to a big DI in BDU uniform, he loves that! 
Hope you will like the pullup bars...


----------



## Clorox223

Ha ha...thanx...other than the "big DI" part. LOL


----------



## Hush

You might run into me at the field sobriety test training!


----------



## Hawk19

Clorox223 said:


> Hopefully no lay-offs for me. But as for the running...I've been on my treadmill everyday. Thanx.


If you don't go outside, make sure you up the incline to at least 6.0


----------



## 7costanza

> If you don't go outside, make sure you up the incline to at least 6.0


Or marry a City Councilor.


----------



## Hawk19

7costanza said:


> Or marry a City Councilor.


Hell, that's always good advice, runningwise or not.


----------



## Guest

Bring and mark everything the way they tell you. Keep your eyes and ears open and your mouth shut.


----------



## daxxkid

Clorox223 said:


> Ha ha...thanx...other than the "big DI" part. LOL


No problem, good luck


----------



## Mass

daxxkid said:


> Expect hell, and more hell, and I would say when you're in stop posting here untill you're done with the academy.
> Oh and yeah run on the street, sprint, do lots of pushups and listen in class.
> Let's see what else, if you don't shave your head now, you may want to do it a bit before, so your head will get use to it.
> And make sure on day one when you are asked questions to say "yeah" to a big DI in BDU uniform, he loves that!
> Hope you will like the pullup bars...


You didn't have to shave YOUR HEAD. No don't have any hair to begin with!


----------



## SoxPats101

Anyone that actually has graduated from the MBTA Academy would know that first rule of fight club is not to talk about fight club. The Di's will probably tell you the 20th was the most out of shape class to enter the academy.....but it's all lies don't listen to them.


----------



## daxxkid

SoxPats101 said:


> Anyone that actually has graduated from the MBTA Academy would know that first rule of fight club is not to talk about fight club. The Di's will probably tell you the 20th was the most out of shape class to enter the academy.....but it's all lies don't listen to them.


My bad , ain't like the 20th, nasty 20th...



Mass said:


> You didn't have to shave YOUR HEAD. No don't have any hair to begin with!


hey not nice, it's a medical condition:doctor:


----------



## SargeLorenzo

daxxkid said:


> My bad , ain't like the 20th, nasty 20th...
> 
> hey not nice, it's a medical condition:doctor:


I wouldn't exactly call "male pattern baldness" a medical condition, just embrace it!


----------



## daxxkid

haha, you're right I know it.
How's everything?


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Make sure you call the big DI by his first name "Frank". He hates being called "sir" etc. Just a little friendly advice. Good luck! PS: you will get bonus points for this.....


----------



## gunna66

did they start 3/23 and did anyone quit yet


----------



## daxxkid

gunna66 said:


> did they start 3/23 and did anyone quit yet


Yes and yes


----------



## sneakypete

Make sure you put a couple of candy bars in your lunch everyday. Volunteer for everything and don't worry about shining your boots.

All kidding aside, keep your mouth closed, pay attention to detail, give it your all and you will be fine.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17

WOW Better late than never I guess .... lol


----------



## Pats2009

LoL I think the class is done by now....


----------

